
Voyager 1 Fires Up Thrusters After 37 Years - kim031
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/voyager-1-fires-up-thrusters-after-37
======
ColinWright
Discussion exists:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15827369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15827369)

